# First time developing confused :(



## zamanakhan (Sep 2, 2010)

i really wanted to get into my own developing of film, i've been shooting digital for a while and figured hey i have the lenses lets pick up a cheap slr locally so i picked up a n90s for $40 with the special back. I also picked up a holga tim which actually cost me more. I have ordered a stainless steel tank and a plastic reel and the kodak developer fixer and the water softner all from kodak along with a change bag. I've already run into problems, the plastic reel doesnt fit in the stainless steel tank  but iam ordering a plastic tank right now. so my questions are as follows:

1. can i develop color film in b&w chemistry? its fine if the film develops b&w i only ask because b&w film is much more expensive than color and i wanted to primary shoot b&w, plus half the time i might be shooting with a holga so quality isnt a HUGE issue at all. 

2. which chemicals can i reuse? and how often can i reuse them? i keep hearing u can use developer this often and then discard it or fixer is good for 12 batches and discard it... everywhere i look there are different opinions, what amount is the correct amount?

3. the solutions i have purchased are powder based, is it possible to simply dilute chemicals everytime i develop, instead of developing all at once? e.g take a tablespoon of powder and 500ml of water and dilute that for one developing go, or do i have to dilute all the solution in a 4g bottle and then pour in the correct amount in tank?


----------



## compur (Sep 2, 2010)

zamanakhan said:


> i really wanted to get into my own developing of film, i've been shooting digital for a while and figured hey i have the lenses lets pick up a cheap slr locally so i picked up a n90s for $40 with the special back. I also picked up a holga tim which actually cost me more. I have ordered a stainless steel tank and a plastic reel and the kodak developer fixer and the water softner all from kodak along with a change bag. I've already run into problems, the plastic reel doesnt fit in the stainless steel tank  but iam ordering a plastic tank right now. so my questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. can i develop color film in b&w chemistry? its fine if the film develops b&w i only ask because b&w film is much more expensive than color and i wanted to primary shoot b&w, plus half the time i might be shooting with a holga so quality isnt a HUGE issue at all.



You can develop color film with B&W chemistry but the results are usually pretty 
bad. But, since you can buy very good B&W film for about $2 a roll for 35mm and 
about $3.00 for 120 (Holga) film from Freestyle, there's really no need to mess with
that solution.



> 2. which chemicals can i reuse? and how often can i reuse them? i keep hearing u can use developer this often and then discard it or fixer is good for 12 batches and discard it... everywhere i look there are different opinions, what amount is the correct amount?


It varies. Always follow the manufacturers recommendations for reuse of 
chemicals.  Some developers can only be used once, some can be reused. 
Just read the info that comes with the particular chemical and follow it.  Or,
go the the manufacturer's web site and get the info there. Fixers can 
usually be reused and they can be tested before use to see if they are still 
good.  



> 3. the solutions i have purchased are powder based, is it possible to simply dilute chemicals everytime i develop, instead of developing all at once? e.g take a tablespoon of powder and 500ml of water and dilute that for one developing go, or do i have to dilute all the solution in a 4g bottle and then pour in the correct amount in tank?


With powdered chemistry you have to mix the entire package.  This is 
because the chemistry actually contains a number of different chemicals 
and they will not be evenly distributed throughout the material in the 
package.  This is one of the big advantages of using liquid chemicals 
because they can be mixed a little at a time as needed.

As you gain more experience and confidence you can also mix up your
own chemistry from scratch by buying what you need from chemical
suppliers.  That way you you can mix up exactly the amount you want
and it will be fresher and more pure than commercial products and cost
less too. Many popular photochemical formulas are easy to find on the 
web and in books.


----------



## ann (Sep 3, 2010)

go to Ilford's website and take a look at their pdf for making negatives. very easy and simple.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 3, 2010)

1) black and white films are not more expensive then color, actually the reverse is true.  It's just harder to find "cheap" b/w film. If you want cheap b/w film check out Freestyle Interactive - Homepage.  Neopan SS is a good choice, it's less then $3 per 36 frame roll. 

2) You should buy liquid developer if you want to mix it up "as you go," hc110 and rodinal are the most commonly used. The concentrate lasts almost forever, and you just mix up what you need when you need it.

3) You can reuse fix and stop, but developer should be mixed up 1-shot (when using liquid concentrate).


----------



## zamanakhan (Sep 7, 2010)

i cant find any film on that website...


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 7, 2010)

Black & White Film 35mm | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## zamanakhan (Sep 7, 2010)

thnx!!! will order from here next time to see how everything is!!


----------



## classcams (Nov 21, 2010)

The problem is the film has to be washed in DIFFERENT water after every operation.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

no, the film is washed after it has been developed, put into stop bath and then fixed, then wash. It can be running water for at least 5 minutes or use the Ilford method of fill and dump after agitation. First wash is 5 agitation, the 10 then 20, saves on water.


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's a tip on washing: I use tap water for all my washing, except the last wash.  The last wash is done in distilled water with a few mm of photo-flo.  My negs come out very clean using this method.


----------

